# Exclusive Car Care - Porsche Cayenne Turbo S | 22PLE Glass Coatings



## Exclusive Car Care (Jan 14, 2007)

Hi Guys,

Thanks for taking the time to view another thread from us, here we have the new 550hp Porsche Cayenne Turbo S.

This was only a few weeks old when it was brought to me, as you can see the paint wasn't in the greatest condition considering client instructed the dealer not to prepare it.

*Some before and afters during the first stage of machine polishing...*









































































*Paint refined with a second stage of machine polishing...*



















*22PLE VX1 Pro Signatuture Glass Coat used on the paintwork... *










*22PLE VR1 Signature Plastic & Trim Restorer used on the plastic trim...*



















*The dull wheel hubs polished....*










*22PLE VM1 Signature Rim & Metal Coat used on brake calipers, hubs, exhaust and wheels...*





































*And the end result...*


























































































































































Thanks for reading!!


----------



## streaky (Dec 2, 2006)

Looks great.


----------



## FabrizioTDI (May 6, 2011)

Great job.


----------



## skorpios (Sep 11, 2011)

Stunning job Jay! :thumb:
Great attention to detail and photography!


----------



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

Excellent work mate :thumb:


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Stunning job Jay.


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Cracking motor and lovely work..


----------



## aarondenney (May 3, 2011)

SUPERB!! This is on my list of cars to own, something more special about these than the equivalent rangey etc.


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Good job mate :thumb:


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Stuning as always!!


----------



## davec (Mar 5, 2012)

Amazing flake pop in the paint. Superb job as always


----------



## kk1966 (Aug 8, 2007)

Very nice as always Jay :thumb:


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Looks great really glassy crisp finish


----------



## Titanium Htail (Mar 24, 2012)

Oh my that is fantastic..

Thanks John Tht.


----------



## gibbo555 (May 3, 2011)

Great job usual :thumb:,those brake calipers are immense!!


----------



## athol (Oct 3, 2009)

Very nice, excellent work there Jay


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Looks amazing..


----------



## b3n76 (May 16, 2009)

Lovely work mate.


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

Cracking stuff as always Jay :thumb: We're seeing quite a few of these lately with similar defects


----------



## Deacon Hays (Jul 25, 2012)

Looks fantastic:thumb:


----------



## pina07 (Dec 13, 2009)

Stunning Pal, Great Reflections.


----------



## Ti22 (Mar 24, 2009)

Nice one Jay! Top Job, monster of a car.

Sure I recognise that vehicle from somewhere


----------



## psaiko (May 8, 2009)

Great Job! But please try to be more sensitive by using the sharping button


----------



## TopSport+ (Jul 22, 2012)

perfect work:thumb:


----------



## Grommit (May 3, 2011)

Looks fantastic. Nice battleship cruiser !!!

If I won the lottery, this would be my tank of choice to fill up with the family, go snowboarding, biking etc. 550hp's !! Yes please.

Great work dude.


----------



## StamGreek (Oct 11, 2012)

lovely car and lovely results with lovely products...Totally lovely


----------



## Keith_Lane (Dec 9, 2011)

Stunning work again... great job!!


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Just inspiri :thumb:ng work Jay


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

Stunning work Jay


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Here we have a thread that should be used as an example to others on how to represent the work done by machine polishing - direct light shots before *and after* that show the finish under both a halogen *and* the Sun Gun which is the best light for showing the finish is free from light machine marring. A crystal sharp finish, clear under different light sources shows a skilled machine polisher achieving excellent results.


----------



## Black.MB (Aug 22, 2012)

Excellent work!:thumb:


----------



## Luis (Sep 10, 2012)

Fantastic, good work :thumb:


----------



## Z4-35i (Jun 12, 2012)

Great work and attention to detail. We passed one of these new Cayenne Turbos on the M40 today, I didn't look quite as glossy though.


----------



## Exclusive Car Care (Jan 14, 2007)

Thanks for all the comments guys:thumb:


----------



## dsms (Feb 1, 2008)

Incredible work and attention to detail!


----------

